# esiste ancora emerge system ? [si. risolto]

## cloc3

scusate se chiedo una cosa arcinota, che mi sta sfuggendo clamorosamente, ma sto provando a compilare il nuovo gcc-4.2.0 e mi sono posto il problema annoso se ricompilare qualcos'altro o lasciare il sistema com'è.

al solito, una risposta comune è (o dovrebbe essere): compila solo il system.

epperò:

```

s939 linux # emerge -epv system

...

Total: 432 packages (1 upgrade, 431 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 826,676 kB

```

```

s939 linux # emerge -epv world

...

Total: 432 packages (1 upgrade, 431 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 826,676 kB

```

ho provato anche a scaricare un cd minimale, caricarci uno stage3 e simulare una installazione ex novo.

anche in quel caso, nessuna differenza tra `emerge system` ed `emerge world`.

si può ottenere un dimagramento del numero di pacchetti con l'opzione --nodeps, però non una distinzione tra system e world.

... a proposito. se state ugradando il gcc non usate l'opzione --nodeps. io lo ho fatto e mi sono trovato nelle peste.

che si fa? ... andiamo in vacanza ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skypjack

Ma si, andiamo in vacanza!

Lascia però il pc acceso a compilare, così quando torni vedrai i problemi sono spariti!  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ma si, andiamo in vacanza!
> 
> Lascia però il pc acceso a compilare, così quando torni vedrai i problemi sono spariti! 

 

no.

```

cloc3@s939 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/olimat/jsLib2 $ su -

Password: 

s939 ~ # halt

Broadcast message from root (pts/2) (Sun Jul 22 06:30:07 2007):

The system is going down for system halt NOW!

s939 ~ # 

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
emerge -epv system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

------------------------------

Total: 138 packages (2 upgrades, 136 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 91,913 kB
```

```
emerge -epv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

-------------------------------

Total: 612 packages (34 upgrades, 3 new, 3 in new slots, 572 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 177,386 kB
```

----------

## cloc3

vacanze brevi.

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> *

 

effettivamente, mi sono accorto che anche io verifico un comportamento analogo (e dunque normale) su una installazione  x86.

su quella per cui ho scritto, invece, sto usando il profilo:

```

s939 ~ # ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 30 lug 13:50 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/

```

aggiungere la desinenza desktop non cambia le cose.

inoltre, ho provato a chiamare:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -epv baselayout binutils gcc glibc portage

...

Total: 411 packages (12 upgrades, 399 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 604,381 kB

```

in teoria, il risultato dovrebbe essere uguale, perchè ho tratto la lista dei file dal packages del mio profilo, ma l'emerge programmato risulta legermente più corto (sebbene di poco). quale può essere la causa?

----------

## djinnZ

@clock3

potresti postare il contenuto di /var/lib/portage/world? In fase di prima installazione, quindi con il world vuoto o contenente pacchetti dipendenti da use flag come X, alsa, kde (quanto in kde-meta) e compagnia, emerge system ed emerge world erano sinonimi.

Non capisco il problema.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> /var/lib/portage/world

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  corrotto.

`regenworld` sposta il problema.

adesso system e world non sono sinonimi, ma system è rimasto quello di prima (world è quasi triplicato).

non capisco ancora la differenza (pur piccola) tra `emerge -epv system` e `emerge -epv baselayout binutils gcc glibc portage `

può essere una questione di USE flag?

----------

## djinnZ

se non ho capito male la differenza la fanno X e kde/gnome secondo le use flag (e la solita use doc) ed il profilo.

----------

